# How long have you owned any car?  Bet not as long as this guy.



## Sprinter (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr. Allen Smith received this car, a 1928 Rolls-Royce Picadilly P1 Roadster, as a graduation gift from his (wealthy?) father in 1928 in hopes that he would learn to appreciate quality.

He had 170,000 miles on it when he died at 102 in 2005.  He had just donated it to a Springfield, Ma, museum where it was built.







I guess he learned to appreciate quality.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 30, 2013)

No photo?


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 30, 2013)

Joful said:


> No photo?


Didn't you get a pic? It's showing up for me.

How about this.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 30, 2013)

Second one came thru.  Nice!


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I guess the guy kept the car mint the whole time. Probably not a daily driver.



Joful said:


> Second one came thru. Nice!


Just for reference, the difference is that I copy/pasted the first one directly from a jpg in an email into the post. The second one, I saved in a file then uploaded it using the forum's button.  I won't do copy/paste anymore.

The first one shows up for me. Not sure why it wouldn't for you...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 30, 2013)

I used to take care of the horses for some folks with one of those in their garage.  At their summer home.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> The first one shows up for me. Not sure why it wouldn't for you...


 
It is still in your browser cache.


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 30, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I used to take care of the horses for some folks with one of those in their garage. At their summer home.


Bet they had some darn nice horses...


----------



## NortheastAl (Aug 30, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> Mr. Allen Smith received this car, a 1928 Rolls-Royce Picadilly P1 Roadster, as a graduation gift from his (wealthy?) father in 1928 in hopes that he would learn to appreciate quality.
> 
> He had 170,000 miles on it when he died at 102 in 2005.  He had just donated it to a Springfield, Ma, museum where it was built.
> 
> ...


This Rolls was built in Springfield, MA?


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 31, 2013)

The good ole days....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 31, 2013)

I've seen some beauties but this one is really sweet. I recall going into someone's barn many years ago and finding a Model A truck in mint condition. Would have loved to had that one.

I just sold a car we had for a bit over 10 years. Does that count?


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 31, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I just sold a car we had for a bit over 10 years. Does that count?


Sure. In fact, you're the only one that's actually answered the question. 

I'm still driving daily an '89 Merc Grand Marquis station wagon (you know, the real station wagons) that my dad bought in '90. Only has 67,000 on it and looks great. I love driving that thing and It can haul 4x8 sheet stock, 10' pipes and lumber and pull a 6500# travel trailer and it gets 22 mpg. They don't build cars like that anymore.  I won't sell it, so it's just a matter of how long I last...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 31, 2013)

Well in our case, I've always liked standard transmissions but because of a leg problem I had to get an automatic. We had a 10 year old Pontiac Vibe with 73,000 miles on it. Basically nothing wrong except a few paint chips and it got 36 mpg. Hated to give up that car as it was a good one but time to move on. This time we got one of the new Buicks. The Encore. So far we love it.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 31, 2013)

I got a 96 Taurus Wagon that I bought new. has 180,000 on the clock wife pretty much only uses it as a grocery getter/ errand runner anymore. kid drives it when he is home on college breaks

I also have my 1987 Toyota, but I am not he original owner on that and have only had it about 5 years or so


----------



## BrianN (Sep 2, 2013)

My father had an '86 F-250 he bought brand new. Had it until he passed last year. Now, his grandson owns it. Runs like a charm with over 300,000 km on it.


----------



## Augie (Sep 2, 2013)

So I now own a 1915 Model T Touring, the "last of the Brass" It is one of the few that have both the carbide lights and Electrical Headlights along with having a Brass Radiator and other brass Trim pieces. IT was purchased New by my Great Grandfather ad the first car in the Family. So no I haven't owned one that long but the Family has....

I do love the lines on the RR


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 2, 2013)

Augie said:


> So no I haven't owned one that long but the Family has....


Close enough! Great story.  Pics?


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 2, 2013)

I still have my first new vehicle. 

  '96 Ford Explorer XLT 5.0L AWD.

I only have 150k miles on it.  Only work ever done on it was to replace water pump a few months back since it had just started to leak a little bit through weep hole.

No oil usage and 4RW70 transmission shifts well.

I have to say it has been the most reliable vehicle I have ever had including Japanese vehicles.


----------



## gmule (Sep 4, 2013)

1999 S-10 blazer has 204K on it still my daily driver. It is on its 3rd fuel pump and I just rebuilt the front end and replaced the water pump. Other than that everything else was normal maintenance brakes, oil changes etc


----------



## Jags (Sep 5, 2013)

I have owned my '73 Challenger since 1990...so basically 23 years.


----------



## hobbyheater (Sep 5, 2013)

1999 Toyota Tacoma owned from January 1999  to today have no plans to sell  230,000 kilometers ,and drives like new.  






1964 Mercury 700 owned 1984 to 2006 then junked but a reliable work horse . 1986 Toyota diesel pickup bought new , a real lemon , owned less than a year .


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 5, 2013)

Jags said:


> I have owned my '73 Challenger since 1990...so basically 23 years.


Ooo, and a nice classic muscle at that.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 5, 2013)

Purchased a 1979 Ford F150, 4 WD new (with snow plow)  and sold it in 1996 for 5K


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 5, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Purchased a 1979 Ford F150, 4 WD new (with snow plow)  and sold it in 1996 for 5K


Must have kept it up well.  Those F150's never give up do they.  I hear they still lead sales of all new vehicles in the US.


----------



## gmule (Sep 5, 2013)

Jags said:


> I have owned my '73 Challenger since 1990...so basically 23 years.


have any pictures. I love those old mopars


----------



## higginscl (Sep 5, 2013)

My father in law has had this 1972 Cuda since early 1973. It was bought new to be a drag car and only raced 3 times. It only has 29,000 miles. Now we are the ones that drive it and it sits at our house all summer  Its sporting a built 340, 4spd trans and 4.56 gears in the original 8 3/4 rear end. Hell the bias ply tires were still on it as of 6 years ago.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Elderthewelder (Sep 5, 2013)

higginscl said:


> View attachment 110573
> View attachment 110574
> View attachment 110575
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful car right there. I have owned 2 Roadrunners in the past a 69 and a 70 kick myself everyday for letting them go. Gotta love old Mopars


----------



## gmule (Sep 5, 2013)

higginscl said:


> View attachment 110573
> View attachment 110574
> View attachment 110575
> 
> ...



stunning ride. Glad I asked for pics


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2013)

I am terrible in this regard because I really enjoy driving different cars just for the experience.  In with the new and out with the old.


----------



## gzecc (Sep 6, 2013)

higginscl said:


> View attachment 110573
> View attachment 110574
> View attachment 110575
> 
> ...


 
I had a 73 340 duster 4spd posi. in high school and college. I think back on how I couldn't get it to run right on my limited buget and skills at the time. Wish I still had it.  Bought it for 800 and sold it for 800 like 5yrs later.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 6, 2013)

I was the second own of a 1985 Saab 900S (4 door Sedan model, no hatchback) that I got in 1992, and drove until 1999. All told ~318K miles. My last Saab, a 1999 900S (5 door hatch) that I bought in 2002 i had until 2010, ~185K at the end.


----------



## 343amc (Sep 6, 2013)

I still have the vehicle I bought a few days after I turned 16.  An 85 S-10.  Bought it in 91, have owned it for over 22 years now.  It's been a daily driver, run around truck, wood hauler, weekend vehicle.  I haven't driven it daily in over 18 years.  It has a bit over 130,000 miles on it.  It rolled 100,000 miles 15 years ago. 

I've owned my AMC Javelin since 1996.  Guess I keep things a long time.


----------

